# how do i determine my puppies breed?



## rexthebeast (Oct 14, 2011)

My friend just gave me a pitbull pup im no sure the exact age i think its in between 8 and 12 weeks. She didnt bring any papers for him i keep hearing about blue nose and red nose and chocolate pitbulls , i just want to know what my boy Rex is.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Blue, red, black ,white. Its all colors nothing more. No blood line can be determined by the dogs color.
So without papers from a registry there is no way to tell.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

blue red and choclate are just colors, post a pic of him we can help you identify his color. But without papers there is no way to determine breed, could be a mix for all we know.

Edit: Darn Nizmo types faster I guess lol.


----------



## rexthebeast (Oct 14, 2011)

ok cool thanks.Do u happen to know the difference between American Bull Teriers and Staffs?


----------



## rexthebeast (Oct 14, 2011)

im not sure how to post pics on here


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

There's no American bull terrier.
There Staffordshire bull terriers, American pit bull terriers, and bull terriers.
The difference between apbt and am staff are the apbt is a working dog, am staff were bred for the show ring.
Angel, and im on my cell


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> There's no American bull terrier.
> There Staffordshire bull terriers, American pit bull terriers, and bull terriers.
> The difference between apbt and am staff are the apbt is a working dog, am staff were bred for the show ring.
> Angel, and im on my cell


Just to confuse things more there's:
Staffordshire Bull Terriers
American Staffordshire Terriers
American Pit Bull Terriers
American Bull Dogs
American Bullys
Bull Terriers

All different breeds but all are commonly mistaken as "pit bulls".


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

rexthebeast said:


> im not sure how to post pics on here


Here you go, mate. Follow these steps: http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/7438-picture-posting-tutorial.html


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

it can b ne breed that falls under pitbull category. color is nothing in the breed and has nothing to do with value of the dog...speaking of american pit terriers any way

theres a crap load of breeds tht look similar to the apbt. and they all fall under pitbull category. some people even call labs pitbulls!!! best way 2 tell is wait till its full grown and base it off of looks as best as possible. tht is still faulty but as close as you will get.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

rexthebeast said:


> ok cool thanks.Do u happen to know the difference between American Bull Teriers and Staffs?


like stated before no american bull terriers.

the most distinct differences between staffys n apbts is staffy usually always shorter, more stockier n thicker, bigger heads.

apbts r a lot leaner muscled,taller...they have a more gracefull look then the amstaff i guess you could say


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

first off with out papers you just left guessing no one can tell you for sure not a dna test from petco, some times you cant even trust breeders...



aus_staffy said:


> Just to confuse things more there's:
> Staffordshire Bull Terriers
> American Staffordshire Terriers
> American Pit Bull Terriers
> ...


dont forget miniture bull terriers.



> the most distinct differences between staffys n apbts is staffy usually always shorter, more stockier n thicker, bigger heads.
> 
> apbts r a lot leaner muscled,taller...they have a more gracefull look then the amstaff i guess you could say


i wouldnt say the look of am staff is neccesarily all that different, ukc apbts look like am staffs to me. the difference is how they're breed american staffies though bred from apbts have been bred for show more than anything, apbts have been bred for drive, gameness, athleticism, ect. so in that adba dogs are more leaner, lighter, ect but it really depends on the blood lines imo.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

If you don't want to get a DNA test then you'll get a better idea when he's grown up but you'll never know for sure without papers


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PBnKobePit said:


> If you don't want to get a DNA test then you'll get a better idea when he's grown up but you'll never know for sure without papers


DNA test wont tell him what breed he has. The only thing a DNA test will prove is who the parents are its to keep the honest breeders honest pretty much. If he doesnt have access to the parents he cant even do that. Its just a test used to prove the parents are who the breeder say the parents are , used in dual sire litters or just to prove that there wasnt any paper hanging or dishonest buisness going on.


----------



## rexthebeast (Oct 14, 2011)

i just posted a pic of my dog on your facebook page


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i wouldnt say the look of am staff is neccesarily all that different, ukc apbts look like am staffs to me. the difference is how they're breed american staffies though bred from apbts have been bred for show more than anything, apbts have been bred for drive, gameness, athleticism, ect. so in that adba dogs are more leaner, lighter, ect but it really depends on the blood lines imo.


i dunno. i grew up with amstaffs and apbts...i think once you get used to the breeds it gets pretty easy to tell an amstaff from and apbt from a staffy bull. they all have their unique differences and give aways as to what breed they fall under. yea amstaffs and apbts are the most similar looking. but an amstaff is still more solid n slightly more bulky plus wider chests. i don't think its that hard to tell them apart at all unless your comparing a cur apbt to a staffy or vise versa...then i can see where it may get confusing.

apbt and staffy breeders...i mean reputable breeders any way.follow the same guidelines as far as breed standards go. so yea not every breeders dogs will look just like the next as far as confromation. but they will look similar enough to tell what breed and that the breeders do follow the same set of standards.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

hell no they wont go said:


> i dunno. i grew up with amstaffs and apbts...i think once you get used to the breeds it gets pretty easy to tell an amstaff from and apbt from a staffy bull. they all have their unique differences and give aways as to what breed they fall under. yea amstaffs and apbts are the most similar looking. but an amstaff is still more solid n slightly more bulky plus wider chests. i don't think its that hard to tell them apart at all unless your comparing a cur apbt to a staffy or vise versa...then i can see where it may get confusing.
> 
> apbt and staffy breeders...i mean reputable breeders any way.follow the same guidelines as far as breed standards go. so yea not every breeders dogs will look just like the next as far as confromation. but they will look similar enough to tell what breed and that the breeders do follow the same set of standards.


all really depends look at throwing knuckles and the old school re dogs its stuff like that that makes me say different you see alot of bully/am staff style dogs in the ukc. to me its as much of the breeder as the bloodline, apbts were working dogs so they didnt really have to much a standard you see alot of variences in different blood lines.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> all really depends look at throwing knuckles and the old school re dogs its stuff like that that makes me say different you see alot of bully/am staff style dogs in the ukc. to me its as much of the breeder as the bloodline, apbts were working dogs so they didnt really have to much a standard you see alot of variences in different blood lines.


yea apbt n staffy backround is pretty basic infromation. but apart from ambullys, yea different breeders will give you different looks. but if they show their dogs they do have the same set of standards and each breed i still say has its own distinct features. although breeders don't produce dogs tht look exactly alike the dogs still look like what breed they fall under.

ukc registeres both apbts and staffys. im pretty sure u can also register a staffy as an apbt with ukc. and also theres a lot of hung papers as far as ukc goes. i have seen plenty of ambullys registered or at least supposedly registered with the ukc. apbts and staffys do have a seperate set of standards. and those are so it is possible to tell them apart besides being able to tell if the dog is well bred. yes some amstaffs and apbts look very much alike but enough to think they are the same breed? that is very rare from what i have seen so far. n i have seen plenty. not all. but enough to spot a staffy from an apbt without having to question it...on a personal note, i did used to study dog breed standards very closely when in college cuz i wanted to be a judge for dog shows...i still think it would be awesome but doesnt seem so practical. any how like i said b4 i personally think once you get used to their differences it is hard to understand why people get them so mixed up. i rlly can't remember the last time i questioned if a staffy was an apbt. i personally think the more one becomes familiar with the breeds the easier it is to point out differences in looks.

ambullys are a completely different note. ambullys can be tallish and bulky muscled. or tallish fat looking or tallish and trim. or they can b overly short and too heavy for their size...from my opinion based on looks neway. it honestly doesnt seem very comfortable to be that short and have that much weight to carry around with nubby legs. but on the other hand i have seen ambully tht do questionably look like apbts. i have been surprised once or twice from the amazingly close resemblence. i don't say much about ambullys simply because they confuse the crap outta me with their registration n completely different yet quite similar looks and forms. but your typical bully looks nothing like an apbt or staffy. they def have their very own qualitys.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

hell no they wont go said:


> ambullys are a completely different note. ambullys can be tallish and bulky muscled. or tallish fat looking or tallish and trim. or they can b overly short and too heavy for their size...from my opinion based on looks neway. it honestly doesnt seem very comfortable to be that short and have that much weight to carry around with nubby legs. but on the other hand i have seen ambully tht do questionably look like apbts. i have been surprised once or twice from the amazingly close resemblence. i don't say much about ambullys simply because they confuse the crap outta me with their registration n completely different yet quite similar looks and forms. but your typical bully looks nothing like an apbt or staffy. they def have their very own qualitys.


ukc only regs sbts and apbts. they could register am staffs as apbts but then the breed standard for them changes you might call them mutts they call them pure breds, still different bodys structure than game dogs. as far as am bullys not all of them will be short and stalky look at classic dogs, and the old school re dogs which are apbt am staff crosses.what you say the norm is was not the norm back when dave started his line of dogs and other people, personally i think its gotten outta hand and alot of people breed freaks, but i wouldnt call them the norm.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ukc only regs sbts and apbts. they could register am staffs as apbts but then the breed standard for them changes you might call them mutts they call them pure breds, still different bodys structure than game dogs. as far as am bullys not all of them will be short and stalky look at classic dogs, and the old school re dogs which are apbt am staff crosses.what you say the norm is was not the norm back when dave started his line of dogs and other people, personally i think its gotten outta hand and alot of people breed freaks, but i wouldnt call them the norm.


yea i metioned not all bullys r short like that. but thnx for a decent convo. those are hard to come across. especially when people get too offended and start trying to turn everythng into a stupid arguement. like i said before i don't talk much about bullys cuz there is too much going on with them as far as standards and registration goes. i have never really chose to become familiar with them. just familiar enough to know they have their own registration n dog shows. and they have a very wide variety of body shapes and looks. i don't have a problem with ambullys what so ever. just the people tht talk about them but don't even know what breed theyt r specifically talking about. so as far as bullys go i just usually keep my mouth shut n listen to whoev seems like they know what they r talking about..i have heard the term standard ambully thrown around a lot n tht confuses me even more. r bully breeders going for like an amstaff /staffy bull type relationship bewtween ambullys n bully standards or what? if u know ne thing about bullys that i clearly don't know feel free to educate me on it. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well what I have learned from the bully members is this unless these dog's are being bred to the ABKC standards they can be bully by pedigree but that does not make them true representatives of the breed. Any dog of any breed should be bred to a standard. The ABKC has 5 classes which each have a standard that is pretty clear Classic, Standard, XL, Extreme, and Pocket. Any American Bully breeder who is breeding bullies true to the standard should be breeding to one of the above standards or else they are just producing dog's with no purpose. Lauren knows a lot about the breed and has made a useful section to better explain what makes a bully a bully. A dog who lacks overall bone, mass and the bully traits seen within the ABKC classes is not an ideal example for the breed. A lot of these dogs who are bully by pedigree but fall more on the UKC side as far as structure goes typically will not succeed in the ABKC show ring for lacking all of the physical characteristics of a bully this has more to do with the breeder not breeding to a standard. When you see an American Bully you should be able to see the dog's for fill the standards set for the breed which are very clearly written by the ABKC. Some good links put up by Lauren.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/33292-correct-fronts-vs-ew-bullies-bred-abkc-standard.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/37184-abkc-champions-grand-champions.html


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Well what I have learned from the bully members is this unless these dog's are being bred to the ABKC standards they can be bully by pedigree but that does not make them true representatives of the breed. Any dog of any breed should be bred to a standard. The ABKC has 5 classes which each have a standard that is pretty clear Classic, Standard, XL, Extreme, and Pocket. Any American Bully breeder who is breeding bullies true to the standard should be breeding to one of the above standards or else they are just producing dog's with no purpose. Lauren knows a lot about the breed and has made a useful section to better explain what makes a bully a bully. A dog who lacks overall bone, mass and the bully traits seen within the ABKC classes is not an ideal example for the breed. A lot of these dogs who are bully by pedigree but fall more on the UKC side as far as structure goes typically will not succeed in the ABKC show ring for lacking all of the physical characteristics of a bully this has more to do with the breeder not breeding to a standard. When you see an American Bully you should be able to see the dog's for fill the standards set for the breed which are very clearly written by the ABKC. Some good links put up by Lauren.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html
> 
> ...


super awesome. that explains a lot. u think ukc or akc would ever recognize the ambully as a purebred dog?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hell no they wont go said:


> super awesome. that explains a lot. u think ukc or akc would ever recognize the ambully as a purebred dog?


AKC deffinately wont , Im almost 100% sure they would never go there they are difficult and picky I think there would be abetter chance to see them recognize the APBT . The UKC I think they are money driven and if they can see the buisness part of it I could see them recognizing them, but after the way they have treated some of the bully community over the years I dont know how they would take to going back to the UKC.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know it's possible as the breed continues to grow and continues to make a name for itself the other registries could very well jump on board and open their books to this breed. But for those bullies who are linky and do not have the overall bone, mass, and physical characteristics of a bully they will most likely still be shown as UKC APBT's just because they will not place in the ABKC regardless of what the pedigree says those judges want to see a bully in the show ring.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i think it would be interesting for an ambully to be recognized by either. i think maybe it would help a lot of knuckle heads out there that still think an ambully is a purebred apbt...or maybe it would make things even more confusing for those people. i personally think ambullys would be a more legit breed if other registrations decided to recognize them for a breed as well. i think its great that they have their own reg. it shows there are ambully breeders out there that are actually serious about the whole thing. but if they were recognized by say ukc or even akc what category would they fall under? none sporting?? i dunno both ukc and akc have their down points. but they are major organizations. and probably would make a huge impact for the ambully.


----------

